

Why Cloning Is The New Gaming Business Model - acknickulous
http://ralphbarbagallo.com/2012/03/23/why-cloning-is-the-new-gaming-business-model/

======
paulhauggis
This isn't a new business model. When a company has a huge amount of
resources, it's pretty easy to cherry-pick smaller independent companies by
borrowing their ideas.

